# Getting Older, And Recoil.



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi all. At 51, I dont consider myself an old man. But, I went out shooting yesterday, took my 686 2 1/2, my 22 rifle, my 22 revolver. I fired 6 rounds of 110 gr.357,s, and all I could think was WOW, what am I doing with this thing ? I fired 50 rounds of standard 38 sp, and it was kind of nice. I then Shot around 200 rounds, out of the 22 rifle and revolver, and it was pure fun ! When I was younger, I used to love to shoot my S W 29, and my 12 guage shot gun, id shoot them as much as I could, didnt bother me at all. But now, it seems as though I prefer, a 20 guage shot gun, and a little less bark and bite from my magnum handguns. So ive got a question. Am I the only 1, or do some of you, prefer a softer recoil as you age ? I still love magnum rounds, and high powered rifles, It just seems it bothers me a little more to fire them.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been practing with and carring my G19 (9mm) since last summer instead of the G23 (.40) just for this reason, the recoil from the .40 was killing my wrist and outter elbow after a good day of shooting. my G19 is ported too, which helps reduce recoil.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't like getting "brutalized" by recoil that's unnecessary, but I don't mind it getting kicked...within reason.

I used to shoot a 3.5" pump action shotgun with 2 1/2oz. lead turkey loads...not any more. I use a 3" pump action shotgun with 1 1/4oz. loads for coyotes and a 3.5" semi-auto that's gas relieved for geese

Also, I used to shoot a .223 for coyotes and groundhogs, but opted for more power/range and went with a .25-06 and have no regrets. The 25 will let you know it's there, but it's not brutal. It depends on the person, I guess. I enjoy the extra killing power, as there's nothing like seeing a bangflop hit on a coyote. 

A lot of it has to do with age. I find myself looking for the easy way/method of doing things...way more than I used to do.  I'm 54 and refuse to drag another deer out of the woods. I'll have a deer cart this year or I won't go. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Whew ! Thanks guys. For a bit there, I thought I was going to have to sell my guns, to buy a rocking chair and afghan, and sit front of the tv covered up, eating oatmeal watching re-runs of waltons mountain ! I dont feel so bad getting a little older now. WAIT ! That doesnt sound so bad after all !


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i bought a Sims vibration labs recoil pad for my remington 1100 & my Savage 7 MM Rem Mag and it took alot of the recoil out of both.money well spent in my opinion.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Funny I just went to relace trigers on my Krieghoff M32. no recoil antisapation or as most would say flinch.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Woodsman, I agree with you. I'm 62 and can't shoot like I use to. I'm actually thinking of selling my 1187 12 ga. and getting a 20 ga. pump to hunt with. I love the gun and paid a lot for it, but as you say, the older I get the less I enjoy the kick. I'm also not into deer hunting as I use to be. I go, but more for the get together we have at camp. I've been going with these guys for many years and now enjoy just the fun we have after the hunt as much as I do the actual hunt.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Dale just go with 1oz loads.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm 55 with nerve damage in my shoulder. Recoil from a 12ga. turkey load is more than I can stand. I wish I had my 20ga. back. I have a .38+p but shooting the +p's are real wrist breakers. The best firearm I have is a Browning .270 with the BOSS system muzzle break. It's very loud but really sweet and easy to shoot. Recoil is almost nonexistent in this rifle. My AR15 is also recoil free and would make a good varmit rifle. Guess I'll stick with lighter shotgun and pistol rounds.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Sold my 10 ga for same reason plus recent srgy,Im looking into a 20 of some sort for trky huntin.I only shoot 3" shells,2&3/4 for small stuff or my 20 OU 2 3/4 6s for that.
If OU had tubes i'd use that for trks.


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

A few months ago a friend of mine bought a 50 caliber S&W revolver and invited me to fire it a few times. One shot was all I needed to convince myself that I was getting much too old for this torture. My wrist and the back of my hand was badly bruised and it still bothers me.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

rcjohnson said:


> A few months ago a friend of mine bought a 50 caliber S&W revolver and invited me to fire it a few times. One shot was all I needed to convince myself that I was getting much too old for this torture. My wrist and the back of my hand was badly bruised and it still bothers me.


 A friend of mine has a S&W 50cal. he bought for bear hunting. I have shot it with light loads, but have no desire to shot it with heavy hunting loads.


----------



## Woodsman1 (Nov 7, 2009)

Well, its nice to know im not the only 1. I guees, I was just trying to act like I did many years ago, when I could shoot the bigger guns with no problems. I just like being outdoors and shooting. So ive come to the conclusion, im just going to quit trying to be young again, and start shooting less recoiling guns. After all, its just being outdoors and having fun, that counts right ?


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

funny thing about this thread is that it reminds me of squirrel hunting last fall.i usually hunt w/ my .22 but when i 1st started hunting it was all done with an ithica 20 gauge single shot.anyway,i took it out last year and used it for squirrel and had forgot how much i had enjoyed using it.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess I'm not in as bad a shape as I thought, I am 62 and still enjoy shooting the 12ga. and high powered riflles. I don't pull a seventy-five pound bow anymore (shoulder surgery) but I still hunt with a bow. Sporting clays and back yard trap still happens regularly. I have never been much of a handgunner although I still buy 9mm by the case. Leaving for a last bow hunt in a few minutes just don't walk as far anymore. Getting old sucks.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

leupy said:


> I guess I'm not in as bad a shape as I thought, I am 62 and still enjoy shooting the 12ga. and high powered riflles. I don't pull a seventy-five pound bow anymore (shoulder surgery) but I still hunt with a bow. Sporting clays and back yard trap still happens regularly. I have never been much of a handgunner although I still buy 9mm by the case. Leaving for a last bow hunt in a few minutes just don't walk as far anymore. *Getting old sucks.*


but it sure beats the alternative!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I can recall shooting skeet to the tune of 13,000 12 ga rounds a year back when I was 55 (18 years ago). I even went rabbit and pheasant hunting without noticing the recoil. Last Sunday I was invited to go bunny hunting so I grabbed my trusty Ithica liteweight double and a box of high brass 6's and 4's which was all that I had sitting around. WOW!!! Didn't pull Old Meat In The Pot into my shoulder and was reminded how violent a 12 ga can be.. Don't know if I will invest or borrow a 20ga or buy some 1oz low brass for the 12.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

To the OP, 357's in a 2 1/2" are stout. Sellier & Bellot make a 148 grn 38 spl load that is a little softer. Reloading is a fun hobby. You can load some pretty anemic loads that you should be able to shoot all day. I'm 56 and shoot 4-5000 45acp handloads a year, 200 grn lswc with 4.0 grn bullseye, 2-300 a day are no prob. My 870 wingmaster with buckshot and slugs kicks like a mule but a limbsaver recoil pad tamed it down some. Have fun.


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

To the OP, 357's in a 2 1/2" are stout. Sellier & Bellot make a 148 grn 38 spl load that is a little softer. Reloading is a fun hobby. You can load some pretty anemic loads that you should be able to shoot all day. I'm 56 and shoot 4-5000 45acp handloads a year, 200 grn lswc with 4.0 grn bullseye, 2-300 a day are no prob. My 870 wingmaster with buckshot and slugs kicks like a mule but a limbsaver recoil pad tamed it down some. Have fun.


----------

